# I found the best place to buy fragrance Oils



## ccsport (Aug 14, 2007)

I found the best places to buy fragrance oils royalaromatics .com and creativefragrances .com Both places will make you fragrances for free if they don't have them or if you just want something special that no one else has. I have used both of them to create fragrances and they are both fantastic. Both places are online however you have to call Royal Aromatics after looking at their catalog of fragrances because their website is down.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to The SMF!  Glad you found your way here!  Thanks, RA is a great FO supplier, even if you have a minimum of $50.00 you have to spend.  I have some RA FO's from a few RA Co-Op's!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Paul are you saying they have a min there.. which is 50.00?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 15, 2007)

Paul,
Just be aware with Royal, you always want to ask for premium oils, not their regular oils. I've had major problems and money down the drain with their regular oils.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 15, 2007)

I am pretty sure, I'll check it out.  I am 100% positive they used to, and that was only a month ago I checked.
Yea Irena, there is 3 different "grades" of their oils, for soaping I recommend the highest, as I've heard the medium grade is cut with DPG for chandlers.


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep, still $50.00 min order!  I just cut this from their "policies" area;


*ORDERING POLICY 

We have a $50.00 minimum on all orders; the cost of shipping and chargeable samples is excluded. Samples can be requested with each order. If your order is 5 pounds or less, you can receive 3 free samples of your choice and purchase an additional 5 at $2.00 each. If you order 6 pounds or more, you can receive 5 free samples and purchase an additional 3 at $2.00 each. Whether chargeable or free (with an order), Royal Aromatics, Inc. limits the number of samples to 8 (this applies to any combination of free and chargeable.) *


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

well dang.. lol... 
their fragrances seem like "Save On Scents"... 
I only purchased from them once and didnt like it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 16, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> well dang.. lol...
> their fragrances seem like "Save On Scents"...
> I only purchased from them once and didnt like it.



Oh, don't compare RA to SOS!    SOS....far, far below the quality of RA!
I called them yesterday as I could not find their online shopping cart or even their catalogue.  The lady told me they are in the process of a MAJOR web site rebuild. She e-mailed me their current catalogue.  They have like 1500 different FO's.  They just moved into a brand new facility.  I really like, very much, Royal Aromatics lineup.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 16, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree.  

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 16, 2007)

> Soapman says:They have like 1500 different FO's.



Not even close, this is what the site says:


> Today, Royal offers over 5,000 fragrances that cover a wide spectrum of olfactive desires:



Don't they require 1# purchases? I ordered from them years ago & thought you hade to buy by the #. I got Sweet Pea & Apricot Cream Puff, both were awesome.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 16, 2007)

> OUR POLICY
> All orders must be $75.00 or more. (Shipping and chargeable samples are not included)
> 3 free samples on orders of 5 pounds or less.
> 5 free samples on orders of 6 pounds or more.
> ...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey I just ordered from SOS yesterday!  I have gotten scents thru them before, I like them.  Sorry you guys had a bad experience with them.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 17, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Hey I just ordered from SOS yesterday!  I have gotten scents thru them before, I like them.  Sorry you guys had a bad experience with them.



I just don't think the quality for the price compares to RA.    It's not that they were bad shippers or anything, just the quality was all. :wink: 

Paul... :wink:


----------

